

WIKILEAKS RELEASE: The Global Intelligence Files. Over 5 million emails - locusm
http://wikileaks.org/the-gifiles.html?nocache

======
keeran
The press release (if servers are still being hammered):

<http://pastebin.com/D7sR4zhT>

